

 North Korea warns military cleared to wage nuclear attack against US - mmq
http://www.foxnews.com/world/2013/04/03/north-korea-warns-military-cleared-to-wage-nuclear-attack/

======
Millennium
Meh. If the Pentagon had even the slightest hint that Kim Jong-Un had it in
him to wage a nuclear strike, he would already be dead. That he's still
breathing suggests that their analysts -some of the best out there- don't
think he'll do it, and that's good enough for me.

